# Kitchen Sink BBQ Sauce



## vwdubfreak (Jan 22, 2012)

Yes, I am out to have the weirdest names for my sauces now, I’m sure someone has used this one before, heh.

This is a spin off from my Jack Daniels Tennessee River BBQ Sauce so this is like version 1.5 :)

This is a very tangy/sweet/zesty BBQ sauce

You'll need this....

1/3-1/4 cup extra virgin olive oil, just enough to coat the bottom of yer pot

1 small onion cubed

1 large green bell pepper cut in 1/4's

Pinch coarse salt and black pepper
4 teaspons minced fresh garlic

1 Med Fiji/pink lady apple (something sweet and sour) cut in 1/4's---Make sure you get the seeds and stems out.

1 Med ripe pare, cut in 1/4's---Make sure you get the seeds and stems out.

1/4-1/2 cup hot water

2 15 oz cans diced tomato's

1/2 cup raisins

1 med navel orange-peeled and make it in to 1/4 wedges

Cook pepper, onion, garlic in a large pot on high, keep stirring it and once it starts to dry out keep stirring with a wooden spoon, get everything nice and brown, now add your salt and pepper and hit the whole thing with your fruit and get everything hot, once it all starts to stick hit it with the water and scrub the bottom of the pan with the wooden spoon and let it bubble.

Once you get to this stage put your two cans of diced tomatoes in and all the cooked stuff and above ingredients in a blender and get it smooth, really smooth if you need to add a little water that’s ok it will cook out.

Next, use that nasty pot you cooked above ingredients in and add the following....

2 cups ketchup, I used great value stuff
3/4 cup Worcestershire sauce, I used frenchies.
1/2 cup cider vinegar
1 cups molasses

1/2 cup maple syrup
1/4 cup franks red hot sauce
1/4 cup coarse ground mustard

2 cups dark brown sugar
1 tablespoon chili powder
2 teaspoons coarsely ground black pepper
1/2 teaspoon allspice
1 tablespoon liquid smoke
1/2 cup unsweetened applesauce

1/2 cup jack Daniel’s Tennessee honey

Stir this every 5-10mins, keep temp on low this stuff burns easy!

Let cook for 3-4 hours on low, this will help thicken a lot


----------



## raptor700 (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks for the recipe Freak................


----------



## jrod62 (Jan 23, 2012)

raptor700 said:


> Thanks for the recipe Freak................ Thumbs Up


X2 !! have to give this a try........ thanks


----------

